# GH5: Codec update and HLG



## snoke (Sep 4, 2017)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/9799125170/panasonic-issues-promised-gh5-firmware-update-with-a-host-of-unexpected-extras

Too many feature, don't understand all.

Panasonic GH5 now have HLG raw for UHD.

What HLG?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_Log-Gamma

HLG more like eye, less like computer. Not needed for raw, can change curve after. Can't change curve for 4:2:0/4:2:2 like raw.


----------

